# better linux soundcard

## Cr0t

At this point I have a C-Media Electronics Inc CMI8788 [Oxygen HD Audio], which is a great card, but I am looking for something maybe better. The card needs a a toslink connection.

----------

## aCOSwt

Well... I do not know the CMI8788 you are writing about, so I will not say that my suggestion is a better choice...

I just wanted to say that I am perfectly happy with my M-Audio's Delta DiO 2496.

One point that may be inconvenient to you is that at a given time, for a given output, Coaxial / Optical are in exclusive or.

In other words, you cannot output on both at the same time.

Edit : I apologize cr0t. I just read that your CMI8788 is 192KHz capable...

My suggestion... is far more humble...   :Embarassed: 

BTW... Having finished reading the specs...   :Shocked:  I just wonder what you mean by "something maybe better" on a technical point of view... (32bits ? more channels ? effect processors ?)

----------

